# Aquaviva Mobile Junior Report, 3/3 billfish



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Aquaviva, Mobile Juniors tournament, June 30, 2012. 

What an awesome trip. I'll be processing a ton of video over the next few days. Went 3/3 on billfish. Ended up with a blue and two whites! Two young anglers both got their first billfish today. One of those anglers, Shane Martin, caught a blue and a white. Shane took top catch and release and overall tournament champion!!

I saw two more billfish today with one being one of the largest free swimming blue marlin I've ever seen in my life. I've seen a few. I cringed at the prospect of this fish taking one of the baits and then have one of my juniors go into battle. 

I've got some really good video and UW go pro. Give me some time to process and I'll post up as soon as possible. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Z-I50V8q4&feature=youtu.be

Shane Martin Blue Marlin

http://youtu.be/NyOJS3EOyA4

Mason O'Daniel White Marlin

http://youtu.be/6oQJEzSPLeA

Shane Martin White Marlin

















































Aquaviva....tired and going to sleep. Out!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Amazing!!! Way to go Aquaviva!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations Keith and crew!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait for the videos!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Job


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow,I bet that was a rush for the kids.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work big dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Post pics and video when you can!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job Keith! Can't wait to see the videos!

Robert


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

3/3 of billfish is totally outstanding!! What do you think made for such an epic day? Was it your location (i.e. water clarity, weed line, bait in water etc), lure choice etc.... Would love to hear why you think it all came together for you as I am always trying to learn.

Robert


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow what a day...eased up north of the spur around 4am with a shrimp dragger on radar, and figured we would troll toward him and look for the feeding frenzy when they ditch the cull. So sun up (kinda) 5:30 trolling south. 6:10 blue eats starboard short polakai green yellow orange greyhounding away from boat takes about half spool, get Shane strapped in, get the fish within an arms length of the leader she sounds and comes up starboard jumping rips out a bunch more line and sounds. Now an hour in fish straight down anxiety sets in angler fatigue...I'm thinking I wish I had the leader on the first time up. Keith piviting the boat to keep the fish off the hull. Now it's tense, the fish was named Steven after even steven Shane would get a couple cranks the fish would pull off drag. Finally we see the fish, leader her, release.. relief... happiness..Blue at 6:30, push Shane in. Lines back in..open blue blue water minimal grass. Southbound trolling 10:15 mr. ****** eats and gets hooked on the port short rigger marlin magic mackerel..Mason gets the fish boatside in 10 minutes White release 10:30...Mason goes in the drink.. you gotta be kidding 10:30 Blue and white. Now were hanging around the impact zone, find a FAD two beer kegs and buoys and were thinkin meat fish... nothing probably just too new.... no bait fish. Third fish more typical white in spread windshield shopper, starboard short flat Keith drops back a couple of times,come's tight FISH ON, Shane strapped up 15 minutes White billed and released...three marlin by noon. Had the monster pass through the spread, secretly hoping she would not eat, that fish turned on a bait but passed..That's cool with us...another white swims through the baits...not interested. Troll north. hoping for a sail to complete a grand slam didn't happen no problem we got three. Head to the scales around 5 confirmed the fish. Unreal day for the Capt. & Crew.... Keith was on fire! Three marlin on a one day Tournament. Congrats to the other 9 jr. anglers that caught billfish, and good luck/tight lines to the boats getting ready for the International in four days. See ya at the scales!


----------



## Bert (Apr 13, 2012)

Way to go junior anglers and crew!! :notworthy:

Like the Guy Harvey, in the water with the Blue or white, footage!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Xiphius: Sincere thanks for the honest details!! Love to hear them! It was def. your day!!

Robert


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Great jobs. You guys were due. I want to buy a beer for the guy that jumped in. Classic.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Dang Shane*

Way to go Shane! Making me jealous.

Tommy


----------

